# Another Xbox thread



## M1M (Mar 25, 2008)

So when Call of Duty 4 came out I was trying to learn Animation a bit. I was super hooked on this game so I thought it would make a good subject. 








It is not perfect but it was my first attempt.


----------



## Phazan (Mar 26, 2008)

Hahaha that's awesome! 
Call of Duty 4 is the best game ever made. I play on Live, almost every night


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 26, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Hahaha that's awesome!
> Call of Duty 4 is the best game ever made. I play on Live, almost every night



Have you played Rainbow Six Vegas 2? The online is way, way better. And I love CoD 4, so that's saying a lot. I've put in at least forty hours into Vegas 2, and it's been out a week. I guess you could say I'm a bit addicted.


----------



## Scurra (Mar 26, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Have you played Rainbow Six Vegas 2? The online is way, way better. And I love CoD 4, so that's saying a lot. I've put in at least forty hours into Vegas 2, and it's been out a week. I guess you could say I'm a bit addicted.


 
This really belongs in off topic, but hey.

Yeah I really want to play Vegas 2, but I've told myself that I have to wait for my co-op buddy to get back from south africa and for us to finally finish Gears before I shell out on another new game...

Why did I have to pick photography and gaming as hobbies? They're so expensive!


----------



## M1M (May 8, 2008)

I hate Vegas2, they might as well name it a map pack. COD4 smokes it IMO.

You guys ever need a COD4 killer, add me. 

Xbox tag is --->   mach1mania


----------



## RKW3 (May 8, 2008)

I love both games, with the edge going to RB6. 

Neat animation.


----------



## rmh159 (May 8, 2008)

Surprised GTA4 hasn't been mentioned yet.... <waits in awkward silence>... GTA4 is a pretty good game!!


----------



## M1M (May 21, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> Surprised GTA4 hasn't been mentioned yet.... <waits in awkward silence>... GTA4 is a pretty good game!!



I play GTA4 a lot:thumbup:


----------



## rmh159 (May 21, 2008)

M1M said:


> I play GTA4 a lot:thumbup:


 
How far into the story are you?  Not sure I can say where I'm at without giving away some plot so I'll just say that I'm still waiting on the last part of the city to get unlocked.  Should happen shortly I'm guessing.

I've also heard rumors that the downloadable content for the 360 will be additional parts to the city.  We'll see.


----------



## Arch (May 21, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> I'm still waiting on the last part of the city to get unlocked.
> .



Same here ... although its not been long since i got into the second part really... iv only had the game a week tho... 
Awesome game.. as i figured it would be. Iv played all GTA's and this one is the only reason i bought a 360. (well and for Halo3).


----------



## M1M (May 21, 2008)

Im 40% of the way through. The plot changes depending on what missions you accept. Xbox will have DLC in June I hear, Send me a friend request. We can kill some people together lol



rmh159 said:


> How far into the story are you?  Not sure I can say where I'm at without giving away some plot so I'll just say that I'm still waiting on the last part of the city to get unlocked.  Should happen shortly I'm guessing.
> 
> I've also heard rumors that the downloadable content for the 360 will be additional parts to the city.  We'll see.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 22, 2008)

M1M said:


> Im 40% of the way through. The plot changes depending on what missions you accept. Xbox will have DLC in June I hear, Send me a friend request. We can kill some people together lol




My friend has had that whole game beaten for a week now already!  He is obsessed with Mr. Nico Bellic.  Whenever I go over there, I suck at playing the game (I haven't been good at a game since Mario 3), so I find all the jumps and hidden packages (or pigeons in this one).

I think he needs to get out of his house more.  He'll sit down and play it for like 12 hours STRAIGHT!  I can't do anything for that long, other than sleep


----------



## M1M (May 22, 2008)

I have only found like 4 of the jumps. :lmao:



Senor Hound said:


> My friend has had that whole game beaten for a week now already!  He is obsessed with Mr. Nico Bellic.  Whenever I go over there, I suck at playing the game (I haven't been good at a game since Mario 3), so I find all the jumps and hidden packages (or pigeons in this one).
> 
> I think he needs to get out of his house more.  He'll sit down and play it for like 12 hours STRAIGHT!  I can't do anything for that long, other than sleep


----------

